# Arbor Press



## ddickey (Jan 10, 2018)

Any arbor press recommendations? General small shop use. 
Thanks.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't have one, but I'd seriously look at the ratcheting ones. Don't know what size you are looking at.


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 10, 2018)

Search craigslist for old FAMCO or Dake arbor presses.  Got my Famco 3 ton for around $100 if I remember right.  About 1950's vintage.  Much heavier/durable than the new imports.  Came with the original platen (wheel with different size slots) and no hammer marks on the top of the ram.  Also get one with a deep throat if possible.  Really increases the size of the work piece that can be handled.  Couldn't imagine using anything smaller.  The one ton presses look like toys compared to it.    
Avoid any that show abuse or missing the wheel.  Good ones are out there.  Takes a while but worth it.  Use mine all the time.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 10, 2018)

I was thinking 1-1.5 ton. 
I was looking at a Dake but of course they are expensive. 
I'll checkout CL.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 10, 2018)

i often wish my 3 ton was a 6 ton, never wished it was smaller.

Greg


----------



## dlane (Jan 10, 2018)

I got a 3 ton and found the handle was always in the wrong position, milled off three teeth off bottom of ram , now I can have the handle at the right position when needed.


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2018)

I suggest at least a 3-ton; you will need the space capacity. An option, although with less tactile feel and much slower in use, is a hydraulic press. They are cheaper and readily available.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 10, 2018)

The only one of CL here is a Famco 2. $295
None on eBay within 100 miles.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 10, 2018)

I've got an older USA made 2 ton. How big should you get? Depends on what you want to do with it. If you want a lot of power, maybe consider a hydraulic unit. For my "light duty" use, 2 ton is fine and maybe a 3 would be better, but if I want more power in my shop I will go hydraulic.

Ted


----------



## ddickey (Jan 10, 2018)

At this time it is just to have one. Nothing planned except some bearings that will need pressing on a shaft.
I replaced my mill spindle's bearings without one. Would have been nice though to have one.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 10, 2018)

mikey said:


> I suggest at least a 3-ton; you will need the space capacity. An option, although with less tactile feel and much slower in use, is a hydraulic press. They are cheaper and readily available.


Like this Mikey?
https://www.grainger.com/product/DA...DPBR_6056-9431-2&req=Customers_Also_Purchased


----------



## benmychree (Jan 10, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Line this Mikey?
> https://www.grainger.com/product/DA...DPBR_6056-9431-2&req=Customers_Also_Purchased


That is not a arbor press, which I would define as a rack and pinion  affair; that is a hydraulic press.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 10, 2018)

Famco, Grenard, Balieigh and Dake are all nice but for general shop use, a simple Import will work just fine.
Ratcheting USA are very expensive unless you come upon a deal.  JET and Dayton work OK, you need a cheater bar
for some press work. Readily available and not as expensive as USA vintage.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 10, 2018)

I looked for an arbor press for my home (retirement) shop; I had a large ratcheting arbor press in my working shop and was spoiled!  I finally found one locally at an estate sale, a 3 ton Famco with floor stand; it is not ratcheting, but I like it mostly for its height of throat, about 12", high enough for most key broaches; I had to pay several hundred dollars for it, but it is worth it; they are not plentiful.


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 10, 2018)

DDdickey, keep looking.  Took me almost 6 months.  On CL click on the search nearby feature.  Then select all the surrounding areas.  As far as you are willing to drive.  Really increases the number of potential opportunities. 
Imports just as good?  Please show me one with even close to the same amount of steel, thickness of the casting, etc.  Mass and rigidity is necessary.  I seriously doubt any of the imports I've seen will be around and still working decades later.  Even the new Dakes are scrawny compared to the vintage ones.  I know my Famco will belong to my grandkids one day.
Ratcheting feature is nice.  The 3 ton we had at the community college was a ratcheting model.  But as already mentioned.. you can modify a non-ratcheting model to easily reposition the handle by milling 2-3 bottom teeth off the ram. Works just fine.
I wouldn't turn my nose up at a nice vintage Greenerd.  Never used one, but they look good in pictures.  Seems most had round rams.  Not sure how well it would work when broaching. 

A hydraulic H press has its uses.  I have a US made 55 ton press.  But as previously mentioned SLOW! I rarely use it.  Sits against the wall gathering dust with other more used equipment in front of it.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 10, 2018)

I had a round ram arbor press, and it was no problem to use it for broaching; the ram has plenty of bearing in the housing so that it does not tend to move around when broaching.


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Like this Mikey?
> https://www.grainger.com/product/DA...DPBR_6056-9431-2&req=Customers_Also_Purchased



Yeah, I have that one. It has enough room under the ram for most hobby shop work but the floor standing model would be better if you have space, which I don't. 

As the guys mentioned, an Arbor press is way faster to use. I missed a 3 ton Dake a year or so ago and I was really disappointed. That Famco you cited looks like a good opportunity ...


----------



## Reddinr (Jan 10, 2018)

About a year ago I got an arbor press to do a few things now and then.  Pressing a few pem nuts, bearings and so on.  Because I wasn't going to use this tool often and because I have a hydraulic press, I went with a cheaper, non-ratchet one from Grizzly.  I got a 2 ton "No 2" press.   Not too expensive.  It has worked well and I can just pull it out to the bench when needed as it is not god-awful heavy.  The handle does seem to always be in the wrong position but I just use riser blocks under what I'm pressing to fix that problem.  I'm sure there are better ones out there but for me, this one works.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 11, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I was thinking 1-1.5 ton.
> I was looking at a Dake but of course they are expensive.
> I'll checkout CL.




+1 on a Famco.  I got mine for about $100.00 on CL.  They are very well built and if you can wait well worth it.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow just did a search.  Dake 3 T $1k new!  I had no idea!


----------



## ddickey (Jan 11, 2018)

The 1.5 ton is $400. 
So you could buy 2 and save $200.
Oh wait. Maybe not. LOL


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 11, 2018)

I use to use one at my last job. But it got old fast. To much like work. Replaced it with a hydraulic press and never looked back.  At My present job I use a 100 ton press to broach keyways daily.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's a pic of that Famco. I talked to the seller today and he will not budge on the price. I did find a few nice looking ones several hundred miles away but at this time I don't feel like travelling to buy one, yet.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks like he put a $100.00 coat of paint on it.  Mine's a 2 ton, but it looks just like it.  If you have the time, keep looking.  Everyone on
eBay is priced high, but something will turn up on CL.


----------



## Sleddog (Feb 9, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Here's a pic of that Famco. I talked to the seller today and he will not budge on the price. I did find a few nice looking ones several hundred miles away but at this time I don't feel like travelling to buy one, yet.



I think you're in the Twin Cities area. If any of them are SW, I could pick it up for you. I'll be coming up there soon.


----------



## HarryJM (Feb 9, 2018)

I have purchased two different pieces of metal working equipment off CL based on a "I want to purchase" ad. I usually include a generic picture of what I am looking for. I found and eventually purchased my Burke 126 horizontal mill that way. I was pickup up a vintage Craftsman power hacksaw from a CL "wanted to buy" ad and the guy showed me around his shop and he had a very nice Burke 126, so about 6 months latter I called him up and bought the Burke.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Sleddog.
They were all east and south of here.
If I get a chance I'll check southwest of here.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 9, 2018)

Never thought about that HarryJM.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 9, 2018)

ddicky, I'd keep looking.  That press is missing the planten (wheel.)  Really reduces the usability in my opinion.


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 9, 2018)

Machinerymax.com has on-line auctions up in your area fairly often. Last year they had one close to me (100 miles). I picked up an almost new Jet 3 ton arbor press for $80. Government Liquidators also has a lot of auctions up your way as well.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 9, 2018)

If you plan on broaching, then check out the length of the broaches you will be using. 
The smaller tonnage presses may not accommodate the required height.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jbolt (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 3 ton ratchet type from Enco, I think MSC still sells it. About $200. I waited for a sale and free shipping so mine was less than $150 picked up at the freight terminal. Not as refined as the above mentioned but it works well.  Mine will handle most broaches up to 1/2". Having used smaller ones the 3 ton is the smallest I would have but it is a good size for a garage shop.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 13, 2018)

3 ton to supplement your 20ton hydraulic


----------



## RWanke (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a real nice Canedy-Otto No. 1 I would like to get out of my way. 3 1/2 ton.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 20, 2018)

dlane said:


> I got a 3 ton and found the handle was always in the wrong position, milled off three teeth off bottom of ram , now I can have the handle at the right position when needed.


I did the same mod on mine. Much more user friendly now.


----------



## Jubil (Feb 21, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I was thinking 1-1.5 ton.
> I was looking at a Dake but of course they are expensive.
> I'll checkout CL.


Don't know your location but I just saw a Greenerd on cl in Granberry, Tx for $40.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 22, 2018)

What do you all mount your arbor presses on?   Bolt it on the workbench and cut a hole beneath for long work?  Would a small stand like this work?


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have mine just sitting on the top of a heavy cabinet.  Old school made out of heavy gauge metal with pull out drawers.  Full of MT drills, hammers, c -clamps etc.  Weighs an easy 400 pounds.  The bench top is 38 inches from the floor.  Works fine for most stuff.  For long shafts I just slide the press toward the front edge of the cabinet until the shaft clears.  I've thought about bolting it down but have not needed to.  
The tool stand pictured above is too short in my opinion and not nearly heavy enough.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 25, 2018)

Space is tight in my shop so I made a simple one from 1/4" x 2" angle iron and bolted to the wall. The stand or base should be firmly secured to prevent over turning.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 25, 2018)

So far nothing has turned up locally. Might have to take a look at MSC.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 26, 2018)

JPMacG said:


> What do you all mount your arbor presses on?   Bolt it on the workbench and cut a hole beneath for long work?  Would a small stand like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some time back, this stand was built for another member for his Enco press.
sanddan was kind enough to draw it up for others to follow the same. If you choose to use his drawings and don't want to use casters, remember to make the legs longer to suit your stature.





The outrigger is stowed pointing up and at the rear to keep the footprint small when not in use.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Outrigger in place adding stability for pressing.


sanddan took the time to draw up the project for others to use. Thanks Dan!
I never really got feedback on the performance but hopefully it works well.

Paco


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 26, 2018)

I modified my 3 ton Grizzly, so it now uses a 3/4” drive ratchet, as the ram handle


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 26, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Some time back, this stand was built for another member for his Enco press.
> sanddan was kind enough to draw it up for others to follow the same. If you choose to use his drawings and don't want to use casters, remember to make the legs longer to suit your stature.
> 
> View attachment 259775
> ...




I like your stand: nice and sturdy.  But I REALLY  like the Landcruiser.  I had one of the wagons years ago. Built like tanks.


----------



## Sleddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Someone may be interested in this press. 

https://siouxcity.craigslist.org/tls/d/2-arbor-press/6511524830.html


----------



## ddickey (Mar 16, 2018)

There's a Dake 3 ton that just showed up on CL. $575.
IDK, price seems ridiculously high.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 18, 2018)

Now you've got me going. Just found a Dake No. 1 in rough shape with no platen for $50. I need other things much more, but for that price....


----------



## ddickey (Mar 18, 2018)

Fix it up and make yourself $500.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 18, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Fix it up and make yourself $500.


I'll be driving down to within 40 miles of it this week. It it's still available, I'll be all over it.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 2, 2018)

Going to look at a Famco 2 today. Not sure of the condition but for $150 I gotta take a look.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 4, 2018)

dlane said:


> I got a 3 ton and found the handle was always in the wrong position, milled off three teeth off bottom of ram , now I can have the handle at the right position when needed.



I did the same and made a video. Here it is 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought the press for $140 included a very heavy stand.
It's in decent shape I think. I have it apart now just cleaning it up.
Question, What are the holes on the ends of the ram for, dies or??
Oh and it did not come with the bolster plate. I thought there would be a hole for a pin for it to rotate but there is not.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 10, 2018)

Is 4140 an acceptable material to make a bolster plate? 
There's a 7" x 1.375" I'm looking at.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 10, 2018)

I made one for my 2 ton press out of A36. Works fine for my use. 

Ted


----------



## tjb (Aug 10, 2018)

Palmgren


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 10, 2018)

I was in Fusion tonight and grabbed this while in there. This is what I made for mine, based on the material I had on hand and the size of my press. Don't know if it's of any value to you, but thought I'd share in case it might be. I made it out of 1" thick A36 plate. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ted


----------



## ddickey (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 18, 2018)

I bought mine big enough to fit a key/way broach.


----------



## gi_984 (Aug 26, 2018)

Concur with A36.  If I needed to make a replacement it would be A36.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 26, 2018)

Like some others I have a 3 ton (Grennerd deep throat) and a 20 ton hydraulic.  The Grennerd gets used for broaching and fitting small bearings.  In my opinion anything smaller than a 3 ton would see limited use.  Even with a 3 ton capacity you have to apply considerable force to seat some bearings.  The hydraulic gets used for removing large and fitting larger bearings


----------



## rwm (Aug 26, 2018)

Just curious. Why an arbor press over a hydraulic H frame type press?
Robert


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a 2 ton arbor press and a 20 ton hydraulic press. I like the arbor press for more delicate and light use. Like pressing a tapered hardened mandrel into the bore of a work piece to machine it between centers. You have no feel on a big hydraulic press. I also like it for pressing small pins, bearings, bushing, etc..

Ted


----------



## projectnut (Aug 26, 2018)

An arbor press comes in especialy handy for broaching keyways and removing small bearings from shafts.  Essentially all the time it takes to do either is the amount of time you spend  pulling on the handle.  Most keyways can be broached in less than a minute.

A hydraulic press is certainly more powerful, but considerably slower.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a small arbor press. Really wanted something larger that I have. There was one at the auction I went to last week but it went for $250. However I did score a 12 ton hydraulic press for $50. It was shop made so I’m working on improvements. I did post a video on what I have done so far 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gi_984 (Aug 27, 2018)

"Just curious. Why an arbor press over a hydraulic H frame type press?"

A three ton arbor press is fast and easy to use.  An old US made one is big enough to handle most of the jobs quickly.  A hydraulic press is much bigger and obviously more powerful.  But much slower.


----------

